# Looking For Help From 921 Users



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm hoping you guys and gals out there in 921 land can give me a hand and run a quick test with your 921's and let me know how it turned out. I'm having trouble with closed captioning and digital OTA's. I can receive all Digital OTA networks out of DC and Baltimore. I have no trouble with CBS and NBC from either city as far as closed captioning is concerned. ABC and FOX from both cities are problematic. For the most part the offending stations claimed that the problem is not on their end. They said it's probably the decoder in the 921. Yesterday an engineer from WMAR (ABC) out of Baltimore called me and said as far as he knows all is OK on his end. He went on to say, that based on the info I gave him it appears this may be a 720P vs 1080i problem. It may be possible that the 921 is having trouble decoding the CC from 720P broadcasts. This made sense. Obviously the only way to find out for sure would be for people to try this in other cities. If anyone out there could do a quick check on their OTA's and closed captioning I would really be grateful. BTW, it's MENU, #4, #6. If possible please include the city, network, and call letters along with the results. Thanks again.


----------



## Jim_R (Feb 13, 2004)

I just checked the 10 HD stations I have setup here in Chicago. The results are exactly as you described, all are fine except for the local ABC (WLS) and local FOX (WFLD). For both of these, the close captioning appears, but is scrambled.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Jim_R said:


> I just checked the 10 HD stations I have setup here in Chicago. The results are exactly as you described, all are fine except for the local ABC (WLS) and local FOX (WFLD). For both of these, the close captioning appears, but is scrambled.


Jim_R, Thanks for the input. Now I'm beginning to wonder if this is indeed a 921 hardware type problem. Dish techs continue to tell me otherwise. They claim it's a local broadcast issue. On a hunch I enabled the CC while viewing ESPNHD. They broadcast in 720P also. The same result as the 720P OTA's. Jumbled Closed Captioning. Hopefully if I get some more input from other 921 owners around the country with the same problem, they will take a look at this.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Eagles said:


> . If anyone out there could do a quick check on their OTA's and closed captioning I would really be grateful. BTW, it's MENU, #4, #6. If possible please include the city, network, and call letters along with the results. Thanks again.


CBSHD satellite 148: CC is a bunch of garbledgoop! Like a foreign language but more like Ebonics.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

Eagles said:


> I'm hoping you guys and gals out there in 921 land can give me a hand and run a quick test with your 921's and let me know how it turned out. I'm having trouble with closed captioning and digital OTA's. I can receive all Digital OTA networks out of DC and Baltimore. I have no trouble with CBS and NBC from either city as far as closed captioning is concerned. ABC and FOX from both cities are problematic. For the most part the offending stations claimed that the problem is not on their end. They said it's probably the decoder in the 921. Yesterday an engineer from WMAR (ABC) out of Baltimore called me and said as far as he knows all is OK on his end. He went on to say, that based on the info I gave him it appears this may be a 720P vs 1080i problem. It may be possible that the 921 is having trouble decoding the CC from 720P broadcasts. This made sense. Obviously the only way to find out for sure would be for people to try this in other cities. If anyone out there could do a quick check on their OTA's and closed captioning I would really be grateful. BTW, it's MENU, #4, #6. If possible please include the city, network, and call letters along with the results. Thanks again.


 Checked CC tonight during HD broadcasts on the NBC, CBS, ABC, and FOX
affiliates in Nashville, TN. NBC and CBS were fine. ABC (WKRN) and
FOX (WZTV) were not. Unlikely in my opinion that this is an ABC and FOX
problem - most likely it is the 921.


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

New York City- CBS and NBC had good captioning. ABC and Fox did not.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks all. It looks more and more likely that this is a 921 problem. More specifically relating to decoding CC from 720P signals. More evidence that this is not just an OTA station issue is the fact that the 921 is having the same problem with a SAT channel which broadcasts in 720P. (ESPNHD). We're up to five confirmed cities which display the same characteristic form the same networks. Please send more results from other cities. The more ammo I have when talking to Dish the better. Up to this point my complaint has not even been acknowledged as an issue. I'll keep trying. Thanks again to all, and keep the results coming.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

Eagles,

Are you outputting to your display at 1080i? If so, try outputting at 720p, letting your display scale to 1080i, and see if that makes a difference. I don't have my 921 activated yet. When I do, I'll let you know what happens in Kansas City, although I can't receive FOX from my location (low power).

Brad


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Bradtothebone said:


> Eagles,
> 
> Are you outputting to your display at 1080i? If so, try outputting at 720p, letting your display scale to 1080i, and see if that makes a difference. I don't have my 921 activated yet. When I do, I'll let you know what happens in Kansas City, although I can't receive FOX from my location (low power).
> 
> Brad


Tried everything! I'm tempted to go to Circuit City and buy a stand alone set top box and see how that acts as far as CC goes. If, like most of their other stuff it has a 30 day return policy, I might just do that. If that works fine, you would have to say it's definitely a problem with the 921.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Eagles said:


> Jim_R, Thanks for the input. Now I'm beginning to wonder if this is indeed a 921 hardware type problem. Dish techs continue to tell me otherwise. They claim it's a local broadcast issue. On a hunch I enabled the CC while viewing ESPNHD. They broadcast in 720P also. The same result as the 720P OTA's. Jumbled Closed Captioning. Hopefully if I get some more input from other 921 owners around the country with the same problem, they will take a look at this.


I can't help you with the OTA (my ABC & Fox are not digital yet) but I did try ESPN-HD and on my 921's its garbled text (works fine on my 811).
My opinion (for whatever its worth) is that this is a *921* problem.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Eagles said:


> Thanks all. It looks more and more likely that this is a 921 problem. More specifically relating to decoding CC from 720P signals. More ...


I opened an item on the bug report forum about this. Everyone should answer the poll.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=35818


----------



## Jim_R (Feb 13, 2004)

I agree that the theory that the 921 has issues with 720P close captioned text seems to hold water. It is very suspicious that the 811 can handle it. There are 26 odd OTA braodcasts in Chicago, surely more than FOX and ABC broadcast in 720P. If so, I'll check them out.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

tnsprin said:


> I opened an item on the bug report forum about this. Everyone should answer the poll.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=35818


tnsprin, Thanks. I was getting ready to do the same when I saw your bug report. Hopefully now Dish will at least recognize this as an actual 921 BUG. When I saw the post which mentions the 811 receiver works fine, along with the fact that the SAT 720P channel (ESPNHD) is also problematic, it more or less puts an end to the argument.


----------

